# Which duck calls for a newbie?



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am a newbie to duck hunting and was wanting to purchase a couple of duck calls for Mallards and Wood Ducks mostly. Any recommendations? I read the thread below but still unsure on what to get. I want something that works and calls ducks so it doesn't have to be real expensive unless its just that good. I'm also wanting a laynard for my calls any recommendations on that as well would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## feetdownhonkers (Jan 10, 2008)

Birdhunter ! there are a lot of calls depending on what you want to spend ? Basically if it sounds like a duck and makes all the notes ! you can kill birds . I can recommend a couple of guys on Ebay to buy from that I've dealt with and for the money you cant go wrong . I've bought a few calls from them that sell for $ 125 - $ 150 for under 40 bucks and they scream . As far as lanyards go ? most of them are the same but I would try to go with something adjustable . I personally don't like to have my calls banging against each other so ! Most of it is preference but I'd be more then glad to help you out . Shoot me a PM and I can give you some info .


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm going to guess that since you mentioned wood ducks you aren't hunting a very open area. I would suggest a double reed as they are easier to sound "ducky" with, take a hard look at the primos wench and/or the haydel dr 85 both are 15-20$ and would fit the bill (no pun intended) .


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

for a cheap call that is really nice sounding, you can't beat haydels DR-85. Haydels also makes a killer wood duck call that is along the same price, under $20 each.

Russell


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Everyone's physiology, methodology and tone preferences differ, so there is no "one call that fits all". But it's a very safe bet that Haydel's DR-85 is the one mallard call that has fit the most.

For wood ducks, however, I'd think Duck Commander's even more popular than Haydel's very successful woodie model.


----------



## Rich Baker (Oct 10, 2009)

Buck gardner double nasty, Its easy to master and brings the ducks in.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

What about if I was willing to spend the big money to get and Acryllic call? Which would you guys recommend?


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I would say get a one or two basic calls, learn to call, figure out what you want and then go to a store that lets you try them.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

birdhunter66 said:


> What about if I was willing to spend the big money to get and Acryllic call? Which would you guys recommend?



don't do it until you have played with enough calls to know what you like...

primos wench, haydel dr85 is all you really need to git r done

buy more decoys with the difference 

seriously


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Fowlfeller1100 said:


> I would say get a one or two basic calls, learn to call, figure out what you want and then go to a store that lets you try them.


Sounds like good advice to me.

I've never met a duck hunter with just one call...so I'd grab an inexpensive one and start practicing.

I suspect somebody said this before so i can't take credit: "a good caller with a cheap call is better than a bad caller with an expensive call"


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Also both the Wench and the DR-85 can be bought with an instructional disk for just a bit more, maybe try that.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

For the money, you can't beat a duck commander call. The DC wood duck call is great and I really like the duck picker or willie's camo max for mallards. I am a big duck commander call fan, because I refuse to drop a ton of money into calls when I can get the job done with a $20 call.
________
Rhode Island Dispensaries


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

DuckNWork what part of Eastern NC are you from? I live between Raleigh and Greensboro, NC here in a little town called Mebane, NC. I think I am going to order myself 3-4 calls today from Cabela's unless you guys know of a better or less expensive place to purchase them from? I'll get a Duck Commander or two, the Hydrall DR-85 and maybe one other of the less expensive double reed calls.

Should I get a Lanyard with just two loops or one with several loops for duck calls? Where do you guys purchase most of your duck hunting supplies from? Like clothing, waders, shell holders, etc?


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

I live in New Bern. You should come on down and hunt sometime. 

Are you a member of the refuge? There were some duck commander calls on there for sale last week. I picked up a willie's camo max and a wood duck call for $15 each, shipping included. There were some more available. I can find out who the people were if you are not a member. One more thing that I thought of- get a 6 in 1 whistle (drake mallard, wood duck, pintail, widgeon, teal call). You should definitely have one of them, and they are cheap. ($10)

As far as the lanyard goes, get more drops than you think you need. Mine has 4 drops and I will have to add 2 more now. I have a dog whistle, a 6 in 1 whistle, a goose call, an Olt D2, duck commander teal, wood duck and camo max on mine. You can pick a nice 6 drop lanyard up cheap at callcoozy.com.

If you have any questions, shoot me a PM.
________
Toys Cam


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Cut down Commander (wood) $20.00.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks I'll definately check out those duck commander calls and a 6 in 1 whistle. birdhunter66


----------

